# Husqvarna carb adjustment tools



## holshot14 (Feb 15, 2011)

Does anybody know the part numbers for the carb adjustment tool for the 460 rancher. It looks like a 12 point male end? And the female equivalent for my 125b blower? Thanks


----------



## Chris J. (Feb 15, 2011)

530035560....a search here on AS for "spline tool" will get you more info.


I found this when I did a Google search for Husqvarna 530035560, interesting reading.

http://weborder.husqvarna.com/order_static/doc/HBUS/HBUS2010/HBUS2010_530035560.pdf


----------



## holshot14 (Feb 15, 2011)

Copy, spline tool, thanks


----------



## rob066 (Feb 15, 2011)

Chris J. said:


> 530035560....a search here on AS for "spline tool" will get you more info.
> 
> 
> I found this when I did a Google search for Husqvarna 530035560, interesting reading.
> ...


 
Prety soon if you fart you get a ticket. Just because it dont meet emission compliancy.


----------



## DarkTimber (Feb 15, 2011)

So how are you supposed to adjust your own carb for the best preformance where you live if they don't sell the tool to the average customer? Also when did they go away from being able to adjust the carb with a flat head screwdriver?


----------



## TK (Feb 15, 2011)

Dealers can't get caught selling tools that tamper with EPA compliant parts over the counter for risk of ridiculous fines. The number of tools ordered by a dealer is easily tracked on their purchase history. It may not be an issue now but I'm sure down the road it will be. 

Anyone who is capable of properly tuning their own carburetor on their saw can slice a slot in the jet with a hacksaw/dremel/etc.


----------



## stihlman95 (Feb 15, 2011)

*needles*

be gentle and take out 1 needle at a time and have a dremel with a cutter wheel. put it in a vise and exactly in the middle of the screw cut about 6 to 8 mm into the screw, now you have your screwdriver for adjustment now.:hell_boy:


----------



## Kenskip1 (Feb 15, 2011)

*carb tool*

This epa crap has me in a rather bad mood.Who do they think that they are telling me how my saws are supposed to run.What need to happen is one of the epa members have a tree fall on his property and make him go out and purchase a wild thing that is all ready running lean, let him cook it and bring it here to me.Ken

To All Servicing Dealers,
It has come to our attention that certain proprietary carburetor adjustment tools are
becoming more readily available on the open market. These tools are necessary for the
proper adjustment of carburetors to ensure compliance with U.S. Environmental
Protection Agency emission regulations when service work is being performed.
US Code of Federal Regulations, Title 40: Protection of Environment
§1068.101(b) states:
(2) Defeat devices. You may not knowingly manufacture, sell, offer to sell, or
install, any part that bypasses, impairs, defeats, or disables the control of
emissions of any regulated pollutant … (EPA) may assess a civil penalty up to
$3,750 for each part in violation.
By selling the carburetor adjustment tools to consumers or making it available on the
internet, you may be viewed as selling a “Defeat device” and be subject to the above
penalties.
Please assist us to ensure these tools are only being used by your qualified staff and are
not made available for retail sale to the general public.
The part number for this tool is: 530 03 55-60 and is shown below.
Thank you for your support ensuring we are all operating in accordance with U.S
Environmental Protection Agency emission regulations.
Anthony Marchese
Vice President Part Sales and Service


----------



## Edge & Engine (Feb 16, 2011)

The stupid part is, Husqvarna sends that out to their dealers, yet these tools are freely available to the general public directly from Poulan distributors! LOL!


----------



## GA_Boy (Feb 16, 2011)

The way i see it is, they are just talking out their butts.

"You may not knowingly manufacture, sell, offer to sell, or
install, any part that *bypasses, impairs, defeats, or disables* the control of emissions of any regulated pollutant."

By properly tuning your carb to ensure to longevity of your equipment, you are not bypassing, impairing, defeating, or disabling EPA compliance.


----------



## Chris J. (Feb 16, 2011)

stihlman95 said:


> be gentle and take out 1 needle at a time and have a dremel with a cutter wheel. put it in a vise and exactly in the middle of the screw cut about 6 to 8 mm into the screw, now you have your screwdriver for adjustment now.:hell_boy:




Or buy the proper spline tool for around $10.00-$12.00. They're available on-line. I happened to find mine locally for $9.99 + tax.

I want to mention that Modified Mark :msp_thumbup: was the first, but not the only, person here on AS to tell me about the spline tool.

I'm not sure why Husqvarna sent out that letter/notice. My guess is it has more to do with keeping customers reliant on Husqvarna service techs than it has to do with the EPA handing out fines. One factor could be Husky is trying to protect itself from warranty issues arising from improper tuning by saw owners.


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 16, 2011)

Chris J. said:


> 530035560....a search here on AS for "spline tool" will get you more info.
> 
> 
> I found this when I did a Google search for Husqvarna 530035560, interesting reading.
> ...



That fits nicely with what Tommy said in his recent thread, even though that was about a different brand.

I guess they don't care to hear how my dealer handles this issue - but that is of course not in the US....... :rolleyes2:


----------



## Modifiedmark (Feb 16, 2011)

Chris J. said:


> Or buy the proper spline tool for around $10.00-$12.00. They're available on-line. I happened to find mine locally for $9.99 + tax.
> 
> I want to mention that Modified Mark :msp_thumbup: was the first, but not the only, person here on AS to tell me about the spline tool.
> 
> I'm not sure why Husqvarna sent out that letter/notice. My guess is it has more to do with keeping customers reliant on Husqvarna service techs than it has to do with the EPA handing out fines. One factor could be Husky is trying to protect itself from warranty issues arising from improper tuning by saw owners.


 
Chris, I just noticed that there is a ebay seller listing them now for $6 shipped! 

I just ordered two more for myself. 

Like I have said time and time again, trying to adjust slot moidified adjusting screws on these while the saw is running is a exercise in frustration. Not worth the trouble for $6. 

These splinded carb screws and the splined driver is the best setup for adjusting carbs ever invented if you ask me.


----------



## bluesportster02 (Feb 16, 2011)

Modifiedmark said:


> Chris, I just noticed that there is a ebay seller listing them now for $6 shipped!
> 
> I just ordered two more for myself.
> 
> ...


 
I agree I wish all my saws had them they are so much easier to adjust with than a skrew driver is.


----------



## TIM81 (Apr 4, 2011)

*My 460*

My 460 bought new 3/2011 has screw driver adjusted jets and yes its a pain i like my 440 has the splined screws. how do you adjust the limiters on the L&H on the new saws with them my 460 has them and my dealer told me when it wouldnt run right the he adjusted the limiter on the H jet and then adjusted the jet"to give me more adjustment on H jet


----------

